# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Front page address is down

## ravells

It may be something to do with the migration but www.cartographersguild.com returns a database error at the moment.

----------


## Robbie

The problem was the image slider.  It's been acting up lately because the images are REALLY big.  I'm going to have to speak with RobA to get it resolved properly.  I've increased the memory limit though so it should be operational now. Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## Mark Oliva

The only Internet page that gives me trouble (since 3 days) is this one.  Not only did we have the database error message for most of a day, but this is by leaps and bounds now the slowest site of any that I call in Internet, and since the database error vanished I'm getting Error message 503 page unavailable messages on some menu options, particularly "What's new," which I haven't succeeded in calling at all.  It looks like some things still need fixing.  Good luck!

----------


## Robbie

Please confirm that these error messages are still showing up.  The problem has been resolved on our end and the site appears to be loading lightning fast for me.  All the above links also appear to be working for me as well.  If you could clear your cache and perhaps try reloading the site.

----------


## RobA

> Please confirm that these error messages are still showing up.  The problem has been resolved on our end and the site appears to be loading lightning fast for me.  All the above links also appear to be working for me as well.  If you could clear your cache and perhaps try reloading the site.


As Robbie stared - I've tried to optimize some of the stuff on the front page.  I am seeing 3 sec load times as typical now, with an empty cache.

Regarding searches (What's New, etc) I know Robbie was changing the site search stuff after the migration to the new server.  Again, please let us know of any problematic issues.

For example, right now links to albums or threads with an ampersand in the titles are broken - which we are trying to resolve...

-Rob A>

----------


## Freodin

I have massive problems accessing the site. Pages don't load completely, images stop loading after the few first lines. Is that still a server-side problem or do I have to do something on my side?

----------


## RobA

I am not having any issues from my end, on my main machine, or tablet... I'd be leaning towards a client side issue, unless some others chime in with similar problems. 

Try flushing your browser cache...

-RobA>

----------

